# sulcata turtle



## Chass (Nov 5, 2015)

Does anyone know of a sulcata turtle breeder in Louisiana ?


----------



## AnimalLady (Nov 5, 2015)

Have you tried Craigslist?


----------



## Chass (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi, I am new here and I am looking for a sulcata baby for my little boy. I have always loved turtles and I love that he loves them & wants one. I live in Louisiana but I see where they have breeders all over in other states. I want to be careful and get one from a reputable source. I researched where females are more gentle than males...is this true? Also should we get 1 and be ok or is it better to get 2? I also researched how they have to be indoors when it gets cold & I have a HUGE fenced yard w/ grass and room for she/he to roam and play. I appreciate all the information & feedback I can get! I am so excited I found this group!!!!! Oh & I would LOVE to try and find a Sulcata for his birthday which is coming up...December 7th :/


----------



## Chass (Nov 5, 2015)

I did see someone in Orlando on Craigslist selling baby Sulcata's but they said can't ship live animals. I saw a website I think it was Blackwater creek reptiles & they will ship them...I think for the baby & the shipping it will cost close to $175.00.


----------



## Dizisdalife (Nov 5, 2015)

It's really better to have one. They don't need, or want, companionship. Pairs are a problem to keep. Especially as they get older. Most of the time they need to be separated. Babies are kept indoors. You can take them outside for some real sunshine, but only for a short time. They really don't live outside until they are around 8 inches long. Even then you'll want to bring them inside at night. When they get a little bigger you can keep them outside full time. They will need a heated shelter for those cool nights and for winter days. There are other breeders that are Forum members that can ship to you. The breeder doesn't have to be in Louisiana. It would be cool if there was someone nearby that had a baby for you to adopt, but getting one shipped to you is okay too. If you would want a larger one to start with you may be able to find a rescue nearby that has one for adoption.


----------



## Tom (Nov 5, 2015)

Start by reading these for proper care and feeding:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/how-to-raise-a-healthy-sulcata-or-leopard-version-2-0.79895/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/for-those-who-have-a-young-sulcata.76744/

If you still want a 150 pound giant destructive hard-shelled reptile running around your yard, then contact @Katherine who is a member from LA. She doesn't post much anymore so I hope you can find her. If not contact Tyler from tortoisesupply.com or @Lancecham All three will sell you a healthy baby.

Females are more mild mannered and reserved in general, and males are more outgoing and bold. There are exceptions both ways. Both males and females tend to be a little subdued until about 3 years old. You won't know the sex if you buy a baby.

Tortoises, especially sulcatas, should not be kept in pairs. They don't see other tortoises as "friends", and they do best all alone, or in groups of three or more.

I have yet to hear anyone with a good report from Blackwater reptiles.

Understand that tortoise enclosures need an opaque barrier around the perimeter. I don't know what sort of fencing is around your yard, but if it is see through, you'll need to put plywood strips or boards around the bottom 12-18".

Also, sulcatas are usually referred to as "tortoises". You might get some funny looks if you refer to them as turtles.


Hope all this helps. Please feel free to ask lots of questions.


----------



## Chass (Nov 5, 2015)

Good to know about Black Water reptiles, i'll scratch them off the list...what about Underground Reptiles, they ship fed ex overnight & the price is $74.99, they call it Centrochelys sulcata captive bred babies around 2-2.5 inches in length & 1 of the larger species of tortoises, reaching up to 36 inches in shell length! I'm going to also check out the names you gave me Tom. Thanks


----------



## Jodie (Nov 5, 2015)

Chass said:


> I did see someone in Orlando on Craigslist selling baby Sulcata's but they said can't ship live animals. I saw a website I think it was Blackwater creek reptiles & they will ship them...I think for the baby & the shipping it will cost close to $175.00.


Don't buy from them. I bought 2 leopard babies and they died. There are lots of horror stories about backwater.


----------



## Chass (Nov 5, 2015)

Oh sorry to hear that Jodie, I am definitely not going w/ them! Have you ever heard of Underground Reptiles?


----------



## Tom (Nov 5, 2015)

Chass said:


> Good to know about Black Water reptiles, i'll scratch them off the list...what about Underground Reptiles, they ship fed ex overnight & the price is $74.99, they call it Centrochelys sulcata captive bred babies around 2-2.5 inches in length & 1 of the larger species of tortoises, reaching up to 36 inches in shell length! I'm going to also check out the names you gave me Tom. Thanks



Same story as Blackwater. I would never buy from them. Use one of the three sources I listed for you. They all start their babies right.

Read this to understand why it is critical to buy from the right source:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/hatchling-failure-syndrome.23493/


----------



## Jodie (Nov 5, 2015)

Chass said:


> Oh sorry to hear that Jodie, I am definitely not going w/ them! Have you ever heard of Underground Reptiles?


I vowed never to buy from an internet site again. I would only buy direct from a breeder I can talk to. Like Tom says, how they are started is really important.


----------



## Chass (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks guys I really appreciate all the info & the links w/ the great information...I sent some messages to the names you provided me Thanks again!


----------



## Tom (Nov 5, 2015)

Chass said:


> Thanks guys I really appreciate all the info & the links w/ the great information...I sent some messages to the names you provided me Thanks again!



Good luck. Glad we were able to help.

Its really sad watching a new tortoise keeper go through tough times because they bought a tortoise that had a dry start, or because they got bad advice from a pet store. I'm always happy when we can help somebody get started the right way and have a positive, fun filled, adventure with their first tortoise. In time when you read some of the sad stories here, you will be so glad you came here and asked these questions. Keep asking more until you really feel comfortable that you know what to do to get started. We are all here to talk tortoises, so you are not going to "bother" us with lots of questions.


----------



## Blakem (Nov 5, 2015)

Glad you found the forum, it's the best place to find the questions you've been asking. I researched about this species for a long time before getting one. I also made sure my setup was perfect before my sulcata was shipped to me. Those babies sure are precious! I got my sulcata from @Katherine and he's been really healthy. If you don't have a lot of experience in raising reptiles, or animals in general, I'd suggest a russian tortoise, but thats totally your choice. The russian tortoise is a hardy, somewhat easier tortoise to raise. They don't usually get any bigger than 10 inches and they're very active! It's worth looking in to. Good luck!


----------



## Joe White (Jan 29, 2016)

Have You Found one Yet?


----------

